# Assoziativgesetz!



## Josef (11 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

Das Kommutativgesetz der UND und ODER Verknüpfung
Z=A*B*C=C*A*B  Z=AvBvC=CvAvB kann man ganz
leicht als drei Schalter darstellen, beim Kommutativgesetz
für die UND Verknüpfung sind es drei Schalter in Reihe
wobei die Reihenfolge der Schalter vertauscht werden kann.
Beim Kommutativgesetz für die ODER Verknüpfung sind
es drei Schalter die jeweils parallel angeschloßen sind wobei
nach dem Kommutativgesetz die Reihenfolge der Schalter
wieder unwesentlich ist.

Wie kann ich das Assoziativgesetz  Z=A*(B*C)=(A*B)*C 
und für die ODER Verknüpfung Z=Av(BvC)=(AvB)vC
mit Schaltern darstellen?

mfg
Josef[/u]


----------



## Zottel (11 Oktober 2005)

Du brauchst ein Relais, um die Klammer bzw. ihre vorrangige Ausführung nachzubilden:
Und-Verknüpfung:
Reihenschaltung A*B steuert Relaisspule. Schließer des Relais hat also die Funktion A*B. Diesen Schließer verknüpfst du mit C.
Alles andere analog dazu.


----------



## Josef (13 Oktober 2005)

*Zeichnung!*


----------



## kpeter (13 Oktober 2005)

Josef schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann ich das Assoziativgesetz  Z=A*(B*C)=(A*B)*C
> und für die ODER Verknüpfung Z=Av(BvC)=(AvB)vC
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## volker (13 Oktober 2005)

also wenn ich mir das so ansehe, würde ich sagen, 3 schliesser in einer reihe ergeben das gleiche.

oder bin ich im falschen film?


----------



## Zottel (13 Oktober 2005)

volker schrieb:
			
		

> also wenn ich mir das so ansehe, würde ich sagen, 3 schliesser in einer reihe ergeben das gleiche.
> oder bin ich im falschen film?


Das tun sie. Genauso wie, wenn man die Klammern wegläßt.
Das Assoziativgesetz ist lediglich die mathematische Formulierung der, Aussage, daß ihre Reihenfolge beliebig ist. Was dan darauf hinausläuft, daß man sie auch weglassen kann.

Ganz sinnlos ist die Sache aber nicht.Beispiel:
Ein bestehendes Programm sähe so aus:
U E1
U E2
UN E5
U E3
= A1

U E1
U E2
U E4
UN E5
= A2

Das kannman schreiben als:
A1=E1*E2*^E5*E3
A2=E1*E2*E4*^E5
Durch einfügen der "sinnlosen" Klammern (und Anwendung der Kommutativität der Und-Verknüpfung) kann man  die Terme hervorheben, die gemeinsam sind:

A1=(E1*E2*^E5)*E3
A2=(E1*E2*^E5)*E4

Und genau diese kann man auf einen Hilfsmerker legen, was das Programm vereinfachen kann:

U E1
U E2
UN E5
=M1

U M1
U E3
= A1

U M1
U E4
= A2

Und genau in diesem Fall wird auch die Schützschaltung mit einem Hilfsschütz einfacher.


----------



## kpeter (13 Oktober 2005)

bitte sehr da sind aber auch und und oder verküpft dann braucht man klammern

die frage stellung war aber anders


----------



## Zottel (13 Oktober 2005)

kpeter schrieb:
			
		

> bitte sehr da sind aber auch und und oder verküpft dann braucht man klammern
> 
> die frage stellung war aber anders


Natürlich braucht man *irgendwo anders* Klammern. 
Die usprüngliche Frage war:


> Wie kann ich das Assoziativgesetz Z=A*(B*C)=(A*B)*C
> und für die ODER Verknüpfung Z=Av(BvC)=(AvB)vC
> mit Schaltern darstellen?


Da es klar ist, wie die anderen Teile (Variablen=Kontakte), (und/oder = Reihen-, Parallelschaltung) dargestellt werden, reduziert sich die Frage auf: Was ist die elektrische Ensprechung zu den (überflüssigen) Klammern. Und das ist eben ein (überflüssiges) Hilfsrelais.
Das Assoziativgesetz ist kein Mittel, um Maschinen zu steuern, sondern ein Mittel, die Regeln der Schaltalgebra aufzustellen. 

[/code][/b]


----------



## Josef (14 Oktober 2005)

*Vorsicht negative Logik!*



			
				Zottel schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist die elektrische Ensprechung zu den (überflüssigen) Klammern



Genau das war mein Problem, Ich bnuetze zurzeit
ein Buch "Digitaltechnik" von Klaus Beuth aus dem
Vogel Verlag um mich in die Schaltalgebra ein
wenig einzuarbeiten, und dort wurde dann das
Kommutativgesetz eben mit Schaltern veranschaulicht,
das Assoziativgesetz wurde aber dann auf einmal
mit Funktionsblöcken veranschaulicht was mich 
dann doch erstaunte. Aber jetzt weiss ich ja bestens
bescheid, ausser das im Buch einem geschloßenem
Schalter der Logische Zustand "1" zugeordnet wird, 
diesem wird im gleichen Buch aber Highpegel von
5V zugeordent. Wenn ich nun in meiner Schaltung oben
ein 5V Relais nehme und die Spannung am Schalter
messe, messe ich aber bei geschloßenem Schalter
annähernd 0V :shock:  :shock: 


mfg
Josef


----------



## Zottel (14 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Vorsicht negative Logik!*



			
				Josef schrieb:
			
		

> ...ausser das im Buch einem geschloßenem
> Schalter der Logische Zustand "1" zugeordnet wird,
> diesem wird im gleichen Buch aber Highpegel von
> 5V zugeordent...


Aber doch wohl nicht im Kontext derselben Schaltung? Nimm die Schaltung A*B*C, Zustand Kontakte A und C offen, B geschlossen. Da kannst du an B gar keinen Pegel messen, weil er, abgesehen von kapazitiver Kopplung, gar keine Verbindung zum Bezugspotential mehr hat!


----------



## Josef (14 Oktober 2005)

*Unvollständige Schaltung!*



			
				Zottel schrieb:
			
		

> Aber doch wohl nicht im Kontext derselben Schaltung?



Nein, nicht im selben Kontext der Author verzichtet auch auf die
Zeichnung von kompletten Stromlaufplänen wenn er die Logikgesetze
mit Schaltern darstellt, wahrscheinlich bewußt
das niemand auf die Idee kommt die Schaltungen nachzubauen.



			
				Zottel schrieb:
			
		

> Nimm die Schaltung A*B*C, Zustand Kontakte A und C offen, B geschlossen. Da kannst du an B gar keinen Pegel messen, weil er, abgesehen von kapazitiver Kopplung, gar keine Verbindung zum Bezugspotential mehr hat!



ausser man macht den Fehler den ich gemacht habe und schließt
gleichzeitig an allen Kontakten (A, B und C) ein Voltmeter an, dann
misst man annähernd 0V an Kontakt B wenn er geschloßen ist.  

Aber ich finde den Author trotzdem sehr gut, habe richtig Apettit 
auf die sehr wichtige Schaltalgebra bekommen. :roll: 

mfg
Josef


----------

